# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار الاثنين 6 نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شنو الليلة متاخر يامهودا 

سلاماااااااااات ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاثنين 6 نوفمبر 2017م

الصدي

المريخ يراهن علي الماسي والزجاجي لحسم الوادي عصر اليوم.
الفاتح بأني : سنحسم قضية باسكال في إجتماع اليوم وسنطبق القانون بلا مجاملة.

الزعيم

المريخ الخطير يتحفذ لتجفيف وأدى البحير.
إستقبالات رسمية للبعثة المريخية بنيالا .
الجهاز الإداري يشيد بالاريحية. ويتخوف من التحكيم ويطالب بالعدالة.
الأحمر يختتم تحضيراته بملعب المباراة. الغربال و مامادو في قمة الجاهزية . وشكوي الممتاز علي طاولة المنظمة.

الزاوية

المريخ في أحسن حاله ارجي الراجيك يا وادي نيالا.
السيتي يضرب الغانرز. شيلسي يسقط مان يونايتد و ويستهام يفرم بالآس.
ريال مدريد يستفيق علي حساب لاس بالمأس.
الأحمر يصل جنوب دارفور صباحاً. ويتدرب عصراً. ويترقب اليوم قرارات اللجنة المنظمة. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحل ضيفا ثقيلا على الوادي نيالا في الدوري الممتاز!! 

 يحل فريق الكرة بالمريخ عند الساعة الرابعة من عصر اليوم بملعب نيالا ضيفا  ثقيلا فريق الوادي نيالا وذلك ضمن مباريات الاسبوع التاسع والعشرين لبطولة  الدوري الممتاز في مباراة يتوقع ان تأتي مثيرة وقوية من جانب الفريقين  خاصة من جانب المريخ الذي يدخل المباراة برصيد 66 نقطة في المركز الاول  بفارق نقطتين وتعتبر مباراة اليوم مهمة جدا للاحمر ومدربه المهندس الذي  اخضع اللاعبين امس مرانا تكتيكيا بملعب الصحافة موسى ركز فيه الجهاز الفني  على طريقة اللعب التي سيخوض بها مباراة اليوم امام الوادي في بطولة الدوري  الممتاز

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الشرطة القضارف يجتمع اليوم لتحديد وجهة لاعبه حسين محمد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
			شمس الدين الطيب: المريخ عودنا على قهر الصعاب

قال عضو اللجنة الرياضية ورئيس البنى التحتية بالمريخ السيد شمس الدين  الطيب في تصريحات خص بها الصحيفة انه لا خوف على المريخ في مباراة الوادي  نيالا وقال انهم يثقون في ان يعود الاحمر بالعلامة الكاملة مشيرا الى ان  المريخ عودهم على قهر الصعاب وتحقيق المعجزات واشاد بالاداء المميز للاعبين  في مباريات الفريق الاخيرة مشيرا الى ان الاحمر سيكون له كلمته في الموسم  الحالي ويسعد جماهيره اينما حل وتمنى ان يوفق ابطال المريخ في مباراتهم  المقبلة امام الوادي نيالا في الجولة المقبلة لبطولة الدوري الممتاز واسعاد  الانصار بنيالا وبجانب تقديم مستويات رفيعة .  		


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علي جعفر: نستهدف الثنائية.. وجاهز لأداء دوري حتى في حراسة المرمى

أبدى علي جعفر تفاؤله بعودة فريقه بالنقاط الثلاث من مدينة نيالا مبيناً  أنهم عازمون على تحقيق الفوز ومواصلة الإنتصارات، لافتا إلى الجاهزية  الكبيرة والإصرار الشديد الذي يميز زملاءه وساهم في حصد النقاط مؤخرا،  واعتبر جعفر أن فريقه قادر على تحقيق الثنائية وهو ما يسعون لتحقيقه، وحول  عودته مؤخرا ذكر جعفر أنه شارك في التدريبات الأخيرة بانتظام ولم يتوقف بعد  أن تعافى قبل فترة من الإصابة واصبح لائقا للمشاركة، وهو رهن إشارة الجهاز  الفني، معتبرا أن مشاركته في جزء من المباراة الماضية أمام تريعة البجا  ومن بعدها مباراة الزومة التحضيرية ادخلته أجواء المباريات تماما وأصبح  جاهزا للمشاركة متى ما طلب منه المدرب، وتحدث علي جعفر عن مشاركته في أكثر  من وظيفة في خط الدفاع وفي الطرف الأيسر في بداية الموسم، مشيرا إلى أنه  جاهز لأداء دوره حتى على مستوى حراسة المرمى، مؤكدا أنه لا يمكن أن يرفض  طلبا للمدربين وعلى استعدادا للمشاركة في أية وظيفة، وتحدث جعفر عن التألق  اللافت لزملاءه في خط الدفاع، مؤكدا أن المدافعين قدموا مستويات مبهرة  وكذلك لاعبو الوسط وخط الهجوم، لافتا إلى أن كل اللاعبين وبلا إستثناء  قدموا مستويات متميزة للغاية، بدليل الرضاء الكامل من الجماهير، وذكر جعفر  أن ما يميز المريخ المنظومة الكاملة التي يلعب بها والتعاون التام بين  اللاعبين داخل وخارج الملعب، مؤكدا أن أي لاعب يشارك يتمنى له الجميع  التوفيق والنجاح لأن الهدف واحد وهو تحقيق الفوز دون التركيز على هوية من  يشارك.

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*علي جعفر 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النعسان يدعم المقدمة الهجومية

منحت عودة المهاجم خالد طه الشهير بالنعسان خيارا نموذجيا للجهاز الفني للمريخ بعد أن أكمل اللاعب كافة مراحل التأهيل وشارك في المباراة التجريبية أمس الأول أمام الزومة، وقدم مستوى جيدا ونال هدفين في المباراة، مؤكدا جاهزيته الكاملة للمشاركة في ما تبقى من مباريات هذا الموسم، النجم الشاب سيقدم الإضافة الحقيقية للمقدمة الهجومية التي يتواجد فيها الثنائي بكري المدينة ومحمد عبد الرحمن، وينتظر أن يكون اللاعب واحدا من خيارات هندسة في مباراتي نيالا والمباريات في الأسابيع المقبلة، ولا يحتاج اللاعب للكثير حتى يدخل أجواء المباريات بعد أن قدم نفسه بشكل رائع في مباريات البطولة العربية على الرغم من أنه كان بعيدا عن المشاركة.

الغربال يستأنف السباق على اللقب الشخصي

وجد مهاجم المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن عونا ومساندة كبيرة من زملاءه لينافس على صدارة الهدافين، وفي المباريات الأخيرة أحرز اللاعب أهدافا غزيرة وضعته في مرتبة واحدة مع متصدر اللائحة قبل مباراة الهلال وهلال الأبيض أمس، وستكون فرص اللاعب كبيرة للغاية في انتزاع اللقب واعادته للمريخ مجددا بعد فترة غاب فيها اللقب الشخصي عن مهاجمي الفريق بعد فترة احتكار، وكان مامادو ترواري آخر من توج باللقب الشخصي من مهاجمي المريخ وسبقه سكواها، كليتشي وطمبل، ووصل اللاعب إلى الهدف 14 بعد الهاتريك الأخير في شباك تريعة البجا وكان ميدو قبلها قد نال أهداف مؤثرة في مباراتي هلال كادوقلي وهلال الأبيض.




جمال سالم ومنجد النيل يتناوبان على حراسة مرمى المريخ

وصل منجد النيل لمرحلة متميزة من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية بعد أن شارك بانتظام في المباريات الماضية وبعد أن إطمأن إحسان الشحات على جاهزية الحارس الشاب، منح الفرصة مجددا لجمال سالم وشارك الأخير في مباراة تريعة البجا كاملة كما ظهر في التجربة التحضيرية أمام الزومة أمس وقاسم منجد شوطي اللعب، ويتوقع أن يتناوب منجد وجمال سالم على حراسة المرمي في الفترة المقبلة ليشارك واحد منهما في مباراة ويفسح المجال أمام الثاني لكون البرمجة ستكون ضاغطة بالنسبة للفريق ولكل الأندية، في ظل تداخل مباريات الدوري والكأس، وأداء المباريات في فترة زمنية قصيرة للغاية. وقدم منجد النيل مستويات جيدة بينما لم يتأثر الأوغندي بفترة التوقف وعاد بقوة كبيرة في مباراة تريعة البجا على الرغم من قلة الإختبارات التي تعرض لها غير أنه أظهر يقظة وثباتا وانقذ مرمى الفريق في أكثر من مناسبة. 

ترقب لعودة بكري المدينة

تترقب جماهير المريخ العودة القوية للمهاجم بكري المدينة في مباراة حي الوادي بمدينة نيالا اليوم وإحراز الأهداف بعد أن صام اللاعب في الفترة الماضية، واكتفى بدور الصناعة، وعلى الرغم من عدم إحرازه للأهداف غير أن بكري المدينة قدم مستويات متميزة وصنع عددا من الأهداف لزملاءه، وساعد العقرب زميله محمد عبد الرحمن كثيرا وأفسح له المجال واسعا لإحراز الأهداف بحركته المزعجة، العقرب دائما ما يعود في الأوقات الصعبة والمواقف العصيبة، ويتوقع أنصار الأحمر أن تكون مباراة حي الوادي بداية جديدة للاعب لإحرازالأهداف في المسابقة، ويعد اللاعب واحدا من عناصر لا غنى عنها في التشكيلة، ويجد مؤازرة ودعما كبيرا منمدربه محمد موسى الذي راهن على نجاحه عندما كان في الأهلي مدني، واعلن هندسة وقتها أن بكري المدينة سيكون المهاجم الأول في السودان، ووصفه بالظاهرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللجنة المنظمة تحسم عدداً من الشكاوى اليوم

تعقد اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعاً  مهماً ظهر اليوم بمكاتب الاتحاد بالخرطوم لمناقشة العديد من القضايا المهمة  من بينها حسم عدد من الشكاوى المقدمة من أندية الممتاز إلى جانب مناقشة  برمجة المباريات المتبقية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وكشف الفاتح باني رئيس  اللجنة المنظمة أنهم سيناقشون من خلال الاجتماع ثلاثة بنود من أهمها مباراة  الميرغني وود هاشم في التأهيلي والبرمجة، واستبعد باني أن يتم حسم كل  الشكاوى اليوم، قال الفاتح باني إن اللجنة المنظمة ستناقش في اجتماعها ظهر  اليوم عدداً من القضايا حيث سيبدأون الاجتماع بمناقشة أحداث مباراة  الميرغني وود هاشم سنار والوقوف على تقرير المراقب والحكم لحسم الأمر بشكل  نهائي وتحديد الفريق الثالث الصاعد لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز والفريق الذي  سيشارك في السنترليق، وذكر الفاتح باني أنهم سيناقشون كذلك برمجة المباريات  المتبقية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز لأنهم حريصون على إكمال الموسم الكروي في  الموعد الذي تم تحديده مسبقاً في الثلاثين من الشهر الجاري، ولم يستبعد  باني أن تلجأ اللجنة المنظمة لبرمجة ضاغطة للمباريات المتبقية وتعديل  العديد من المباريات المهمة مشيراً إلى أنهم ربما قدموا مباراة الهلال  والمريخ في ختام الممتاز لتقام في الرابع والعشرين من نوفمبر الحالي، ولفت  الفاتح باني إلى أن البرمجة التي صدرت مؤخراً ليست نهائية وسيجرون عليها  بعض التعديلات في اجتماع اليوم لكنه شدّد على ضرورة إنهاء الموسم الرياضي  في موعده المحدد في الثلاثين من نوفمبر الحالي وحتى تُتاح الفرصة بعد ذلك  للمنتخب الوطني لإقامة برنامجه الإعدادي بصورة طبيعية استعداداً للمشاركة  في نهائيات الشان بالمغرب، واستبعد الفاتح باني أن تحسم اللجنة المنظمة  الشكاوى المقدمة من أندية الممتاز جميعها مبيناً أن الوقت ضيق لمناقشة هذه  الشكاوى وحسمها في نفس الوقت مشيراً إلى أن التركيز في الاجتماع سيكون في  حسم شكوى الميرغني وود هاشم، ومناقشة برمجة المباريات المتبقية للممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفاتح باني: انتمائي لهلال كادوقلي لن يؤثر علي لحسم شكوى باسكال

نفى الفاتح باني رئيس اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم أن يكون انتماءه لنادي هلال كادوقلي قد يؤثر عليه في شكوى ناديه  السابق ضد لاعب المريخ باسكال واوا وقال باني: أريد أن أطمئن الجميع أننا  في الاتحاد سنتعامل بحيادية مع كل الأندية وفي كل القضايا ولن تؤثر  انتماءاتهم عليهم مبيناً أنه كان في السابق أميناً لخزينة هلال كادوقلي  ولكنه حالياً يشغل منصب نائب رئيس الاتحاد ولذلك الواجب يتطلب منه أن  يتعامل بحيادية مع كل الأندية ولا يفرقون بينها مشيراً إلى أنهم في اللجنة  المنظمة سيحسمون الشكاوى المقدمة ضد اللاعبين بالقانون فقط ولن يلجأوا لأي  شيء بخلاف ذلك لحسمها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يسعى لتعزيز الصدارة أمام الوادي عصر اليوم

يسعى المريخ لتعزيز صدارته للنسخة الحالية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز عندما  يحل ضيفاً على حي الوادي عصر اليوم بإستاد نيالا ضمن الجولة 31 لمسابقة  الدوري الممتاز، ويدخل المريخ المباراة برصيد 66 نقطة وبفارق نقطتين عن  الهلال صاحب المركز الثاني وكان حقق فوزا عريضاً على تريعة البجا جبل  أولياء بستة أهداف نظيفة في الجولة الماضية، اما الطرف الثاني في المباراة  فريق حي الوادي فله 39 نقطة وكان خسر آخر مبارياته أمام أهلي مدني بهدف  ويبدو الفريق مصمماً على تقديم نفسه بشكل مميز أمام المريخ يؤهله للحصول  على نتيجة ايجابية من المواجهة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المهندس يطالب نجوم المريخ بعدم التهاون أمام حي الوادي

أدى المريخ مرانه الختامي عصر اليوم على ملعب نيالا شارك فيه 21 لاعباً هم  اللاعبين الذين وصلوا مع البعثة إلى نيالا استعداداً لمواجهة حي الوادي  غداً الاثنين ضمن الجولة 31 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز واشتمل المران على  تدريبات خفيفة استمرت لمدة 45 دقيقة تحسس من خلالها اللاعبون ملعب المباراة  فيما حرص الكابتن محمد موسى المدير الفني على محاضرة اللاعبين شارحاً لهم  الخطة التي سيتبعها في مباراة الغد أمام الوادي مشدداً للاعبين كذلك على  ضرورة منح المنافس حقه اللازم من الاحترام وعدم التهاون في المباراة حتى  يتمكن الفريق من تحقيق الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث وتعزيز موقعه في صدارة  المسابقة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على رأسها شكوتي "سادومبا"  وباسكال" اللجنة المنظمة تجتمع اليوم لإتخاذ أخطر القرارات وتوقعات بإعادة  مباراة الميرغني وودهاشم سنار!!!

تعقد اللجنة المنظمة باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني اجتماعا مهما نهار اليوم  برئاسة الفاتح باني رئيس اللجنة المنظمة وذالك لحسم الشكاوي المقدمة ضد نجم  المريخ "باسكال" والطاهر الحاج لاعب الهلال العاصمي كما يبحث الاجتماع  تقرير حكم ومراقب مباراة "الميرغني كسلا" وضيفه"ودهاشم سنار" في الدوري  العام المؤهل للممتاز.
وحسب المتابعات الدقيقه ان النيه تتجه داخل اللجنة الى رفض جميع الشكاوي في  لاعب المريخ "باسكال " لأن قبول الشكاوي في "باسكال " سينسف الموسم الكروي  .
وايضا ستنظر اللجنة في تقرير حكم ومراقب مباراة الميرغني كسلا وضيفه ودهاشم  سنار التي جرت احداثها في كسلا ومن المتوقع ان تصدر اللجنة قرارآ بإعادة  المباراة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يراهن على الماسي والزجاجي لحسم الوادي

يحل المريخ ضيفا ثقيلا على حي الوادي نيالا عصر اليوم بملعب مدينة نيالا في مباراة لتأكيد الصدارة والزعامة والتربع على عرش الدوري واتساع فارق النقاط مع الغريم التقليدي الذي يجلس في المركز الثاني .
ويملك المريخ 66نقطة بينما لحي الوادي 39نقطة .
ويراهن الاحمر على هدافه ( الزجاجي ) محمد عبدالرحمن إلى جانب ( الماسي) التش .

مامادو يقتحم قائمة المريخ أمام الوادي ويعد بتقديم الأفضل أمام أصدقاء الأمس

دخل الإيفواري المجنس مامادو الأمين لاعب وسط المريخ خيارات المهندس محمد موسى المدير الفني للأحمر من أجل الدفع به منذ البداية في مباراة الفريق أمام حي الوادي عصر اليوم ضمن الجولة 31 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وكان مامادو جلس احتياطياً في المباريات الماضية ويرغب في اقتحام توليفة المريخ ومساعدة فريقه للتفوق على فريقه السابق حي الوادي وقيادته للحصول على النقاط الثلاث وتعزيز صدارته للمسابقة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، يذكر أن مامادو انضم للمريخ على سبيل الإعارة من حي الوادي في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية الماضية حيث ستنتهي فترة الإعارة مع نهاية الشهر الحالي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اخطر اجتماع لاتحاد شداد
الفاتح باني :سنحسم قضية باسكال ونطبق القانون بلا مجاملة

تعقد اللجنة المنظمة المسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني اجتماعا مهما ظهر اليوم  بمكاتب الاتحاد لمناقشة العديد من الشكاوي المقدمة من أندية الممتاز .
واستغرب الفاتح باني رئيس اللجنة المنظمة الحديث الذي تداولته وسائل  الاعلام مؤخرا فيما يتعلق بشكوى هلال كادوقلي في باسكال وقال : اريد ان  اطمئن الجميع اننا سنتعامل بحيادية مع كل الأندية 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هندسة في أول اختبار أمام مدرب اجنبي
.
بعد أن صرع محمد موسى المدربين الوطنيين مخضرمين وشباب سيكون هندسة على موعد مع تحدي المدير الفني لحي الوادي عزيز ادو .
وتغلب المهندس على الكبار والشباب في مسابقة الممتاز ليكون في مواجهة قوية  مع ادو ويامل المدرب الشاب مواصلة رحلة الالق والإبداع والحاق عزيز لقائمة  ضحاياه من مدربي الممتاز.
وامتلك المدرب الشاب جرءة الكبار على الرغم من محدودية خبرته في الدوري  وتمكن من صياغة فريق قوي ومرعب تجاوز كل العقبات بمهارة كبيرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد العام ينظر في شكاوي سادومبا وباسكال وكسلا 

يحسم الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم نهار اليوم شكوتى الهلال الجبال ضد المريخ  في باسكال والوادي نيالا ضد سادومبا بجانب حسم ملف مباراة كسلا في التأهيلي  بين الميرغني وودهاشم سنار

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي عطيرة يستضيف الاهلي مدني في الممتاز 
.
يستضيف الاهلي عطبرة عند الساعة السادسة والنصف من مساء اليوم بالتوقيت  المحلي فريق الاهلي مدني وذلك ضمن مباريات الاسبوع 31 لبطولة الدوري  الممتاز في مباراة يتوقع ان تأتي قوية ومثيرة من الجانبين خاصة من الاهلي  عطبرة الذي خسر مباراتين خارج القواعد امام السوكرتا والشرطة القضارف  وللفريق 29 نقطة فيما للاهلي مدني 24 نقطة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﻳﻬﺰﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻳﻌﺔ ﺑﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ

ﺣﻘﻖ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﻲ ﻓﻮﺯﺍً ﻏﺎﻟﻴﺎً ﻋﻠﻰ  ﺗﺮﻳﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺠﺎ ﺑﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ﻧﻈﻴﻔﺔ ﻋﺼﺮ امس ﺑﺈﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺟﺒﻞ ﺃﻭﻟﻴﺎﺀ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ 31  ﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ، ﺃﻧﻬﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﻁ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﺘﻘﺪﻣﺎً ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﺳﺠﻠﻪ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﺮ  ﻓﺮﺝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﻴﻘﺔ 15 ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺃﺿﺎﻑ ﺳﺎﻣﺮ ﻋﺒﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺴﺐ  ﺑﺪﻝ ﺍﻟﻀﺎﺋﻊ، ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺭﻓﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺭﺻﻴﺪﻩ ﺇﻟﻰ 29 ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻭﺗﺠﻤﺪ ﺭﺻﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻳﻌﺔ ﻓﻲ  28 ﻧﻘﻄﺔ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
			مدرب المريخ يهنئ (وداد الأمة) بفوزه بأبطال إفريقيا

تقدم كابتن محمد موسى، المدير الفني لفريق الكرة بالمريخ، بالتهنئة للشعب  المغربي الشقيق عامة ولناديه السابق الوداد (وداد الأمة) بفوزه بلقب دوري  أبطال أفريقيا على حساب الاهلي المصري مساء أمس.
وقال الكابتن محمد موسى: سعدت للغاية بفوز الوداد المغربي بالبطولة القارية  الأكبر والأعظم، كنت مشجعاً له.. اعجبت بالمستوى الفني العالي والرائع  الذي قدمته الفرقة المغاربية. وواصل مدرب المريخ حديثه: لي ذكريات جميلة مع  الوداد ومعزّة خاصة لهذا النادي وللشعب المغربي عموماً. 
وتمنى الكابتن محمد موسى التوفيق للوداد واثقاً من تقديمه عروض جيدة في بطولة العالم للأندية ممثلاً للقارة السمراء..  		


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خالد حمزه
الي متي
رائ خاص
.
كيان كبير اسمه المريخ اسم يهز له عرش افريقيا مصدر فخر لكل من ينتمي اليه .
زعيم السودان الي الهاويه والي الانهيار فهل يتولي جمهوره قيادة حماية الكيان .
الامر غريب ومريب ايها الاحبه الصفوه مايجري للمريخ من المفوضيه واللوبي  الازرق وبمساعدة بعض المريخاب اصحاب المصالح الشخصيه يجعلنا نضع ايادينا  علي قلوبنا علي مستقبل المريخ فالامر اصبح واضح للعيان ولايحتاج الي اجتهاد  وهو السعي الي تدمير المريخ والعمل علي عرقلة سيره في الطريق الصحيح في  بناء فريق قوي يهز عرش القاره ووضحت معالمه للكافه ووضحت نتائجه هذا البناء  الذي عن قريب سوف تتضح معالمه علي الساحه الكرويه .
اخوتي الصفوه مايفعل بالمريخ يجعل من كل مريخي التحرك الي حماية الكيان  الذي نعشقه وبكل اسف قنعنا من شئ اسمه كبار المريخ لم يصبح للمريخ كبار  وهذا عن قناعه شخصيه لانه لو كان لديه كبار لهم وزنهم في الساحه لما تلاعب  بالمريخ هؤلاء كبار المريخ من اليوم وصاعدا هم جمهور المساطب الذين يعشقون  المريخ وعشقه يجري في اوردتهم جريان الدم وهم وقوده وعشقهم للمريخ لا يرتبط  بمصالح شخصيه بل هو عشق للكيان 
المريخ ايها الصفوه في طريق لايحسد عليه والمصيبه الكبري الغير ظاهره  للعيان ما يحاك للمريخ من دسائس ومؤامرات في الخفا ولمصلحة الازرق .
الثبات الذي يعيش فيه اهل المريخ وعدم الحراك في اتجاه المفوضيه واجهزة  الدوله ونعني باهل باهل المريخ مجلس الشوري وكبار المريخ اين هم 
اين كبارات المريخ 
وكذلك اين اعلام المريخ اين ملاك الصحف المريخيه من كل هذا شغلونا بابداعات  التش والتكت واهداف الغربال ونسوا ان للمريخ قضيه يا اعلام المريخ ابداعات  التش واهداف الغربال لاتحتاج منكم لكل هذا الزخم الاعلامي منكم فكل شعب  المريخ يشاهدها من داخل المدرجات وعبر القناه الناقله يعني بالعربي البسيط  لا نتحتاج اليها بل نحتاج لتحريك قضية المريخ والكتابه فيها وكف عننا ايها  الاعلام السالب عن تلك العناوين التي نطالعها كل صباح دق الينا فيما اهم  وافيد لمصلحة المريخ لانريد ابداعات التش ولا التبلدي يقهر الهلال كل هذا  لايهمنا في الوقة الحاضر ولا ينفعنا بشئ للمريخ قضيه وليست قضيه هينه يا  اعلام المريخ البسوا ثوب الكيان المريخ العظيم كل يوم نطالع الصحف ونمني  النفس بصحف مريخيه ضاغطه علي المفوضيه والايادي التي تتلاعب بالمريخ هذا  السكون من الاعلام مريب ويجعلننا نتشكك في مريخيتهم ليست من اجل الكيان .
الصفوه الاحبه نكتب وغصتنا في حلقنا الي ما أل اليه حال المريخ فالمريخ حتي  الان من دون رئيس والمريخ مقبل علي فتره صعبه لابد ان يتوفر فيها رئيس  للنادي ورئيس النادي هو الداعم الاول للنادي المريخ مقبل علي فترت تسجيلات  واعداد وجهاز فني كل هذه الامور محتاجه الي صرف كبير ولايقدر عليه بكل  صراحه الا رئيس النادي الفائز بالتزكيه ادم سودكال وذلك للمقدره الماليه  العاليه لهذا الرجل وعرقلة وصوله لهذا المكان مقصوده حتي لايستفيد المريخ  من هذه الفتره وحتي يستطيع الازرق التخلص من مواسيره والاتيان بنجوم الساحه  دون اي منافسه هذا بكل اسف مايسعي اليه الجميع والذين اصبح دمار الاحمر  اكبر هم لديهم ومع الاسف ان هنالك بعض المريخاب يسعون معهم وهؤلاء يشتغلون  بفقه يا نحن او لا مريخ .
تحرك جمهور المريخ لحماية الكيان اصبح فرض عين علي كل مريخي يعشق الكيان  لتحرك اخي المريخي يعني حماية الكيان ابداعات التش واهداف الغربال تحتاج  اليكم فالتش والغربال ومل نجوم المريخ يحتاجون الي رئيس يحميهم ويصرف  امورهم حتي نستمتع بابداعاتهم داخل المستطيل الاخضر 
ا
المريخ كيان لابد ان نحميه
لايضر المريخ الا ابناء المريخ
مريخ البطولات يحتاج الي جمهوره

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
			الاهلي عطيرة يستضيف الاهلي مدني في الممتاز 
.
يستضيف الاهلي عطبرة عند الساعة السادسة والنصف من مساء اليوم بالتوقيت  المحلي فريق الاهلي مدني وذلك ضمن مباريات الاسبوع 31 لبطولة الدوري  الممتاز في مباراة يتوقع ان تأتي قوية ومثيرة من الجانبين خاصة من الاهلي  عطبرة الذي خسر مباراتين خارج القواعد امام السوكرتا والشرطة القضارف  وللفريق 29 نقطة فيما للاهلي مدني 24 نقطة  		


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الاخبار العالمية والعربية :

* ريال مدريد ينتفض بثلاثية في لاس بالماس
* ريال سوسييداد يكرم ضيافة إيبار.. وفياريال يعمق جراح مالاجا
* سيلتا فيجو يستعيد ذاكرة الانتصارات بفوز ثمين على بيلباو
* جيرونا يذيق ليفانتي من نفس كأس ريال مدريد
* موراتا يقود تشيلسي للفوز على مانشستر يونايتد
* توتنهام يعبر كريستال بالاس بشق الأنفس
* مانشستر سيتي يضرب أرسنال بثلاثية ويحلق في الصدارة
* يوفنتوس يستغل تعثر نابولي ويشعل الصراع على صدارة الكالتشيو
* ميلان يتخطى عقبة ساسولو بالدوري الإيطالي
* إنتر ميلان يُهدر فرصة صدارة الكالتشيو أمام تورينو
* سبال يفرض التعادل على أتلانتا في الكالتشيو
* ليون يواصل تألقه بخماسية أمام سانت إيتيان
* مارسيليا يكتسح كان ويستعيد المركز الثالث بالدوري الفرنسي
* تعادل مثير بين هيرتا برلين وفولفسبورج في البوندسليجا
* هوفنهايم يغرق كولن في دوامة الهبوط
* أياكس يسقط في فخ الهزيمة أمام أوتريخت بالدوري الهولندي
* بنفيكا يواصل انتصاراته بثلاثية في شباك جيماريش
* سبورتينج لشبونة يخطف تعادلاً قاتلاً أمام براجا
* بوكا جونيورز يُسقط ريفر بليت تحت أنظار جماهيره
* باشاك شهير ينتزع انتصارًا صعبًا من ملطية سبور بالدوري التركي
* رسميًا.. تأجيل مباراة لاتسيو وأودينيزي لسوء الأحوال الجوية
* كريستيانو رونالدو يغوص في دوامة الأرقام السلبية
* زيدان يدافع عن كريستيانو .. أسينسيو: لا تنظروا لمن يسجل الأهداف
* صافرات الاستهجان تطارد الفرنسي كريم بنزيمة
* فينجر يهاجم التحكيم بعد الخسارة أمام مانشستر سيتي
* مدرب جيرونا: تركنا بصمة واضحة في مباراة ليفانتي
* جوارديولا: مانشستر سيتي استحق الفوز على أرسنال
* الرجاء يتلقى الخسارة الأولى في الدوري المغربي بطريقة قاتلة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â–  مفكرة الْيَوْمَ  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 30 :

* حي الوادي نيالا (-- : --) المريخ الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

* الأهلي عطبرة (-- : --) أهلي مدني الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

‏----------‏----------‏----------‏----------‏----------‏----------

âœ” â–  نتائج مباريات الامس  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 30 :

* تريعة البجا (0 : 2) مريخ كوستي

‏----------‏----------‏----------

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي - الأسبوع 11 :

* توتنهام (1 : 0) كريستال بالاس
* مانشستر سيتي (3 : 1) آرسنال
* تشيلسي (1 : 0) مانشستر يونايتد

‏----------‏----------‏----------

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 11 :

* سيلتا فيغو (3 : 1) أتلتيك بيلباو
* فياريال (2 : 0) مالاجا
* ريال مدريد (3 : 0) لاس بالماس

‏----------‏----------‏----------

â—„ الدوري الإيطالي - الأسبوع 11 :

* انتر ميلان (1 : 1) تورينو
* فيورنتينا (2 : 4) روما
* يوفنتوس (2 : 1) بينفينتو
* لاتسيو (تاجلت) أودينيزي
* كييفو فيرونا (0 : 0) نابولي
* ساسولو (0 : 2) ميلان

‏----------‏----------‏----------

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 11 :

* كولن (0 : 3) هوفنهايم
* فولفسبورج (3 : 3) هيرتا برلين

‏----------‏----------‏----------

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 12 :

* مارسيليا (5 : 0) كان
* سانت إيتيان (0 : 5) ليون

----------‏----------‏----------

â—„ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 8:

* مصر المقاصة (2 : 0) سموحة

‏----------‏----------‏----------‏----------‏----------‏----------

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الرياضية بالصحف السياسية :

* الهلال يكسب تجربة الرديف الودية برباعية 
* الازرق يؤدي الْيَوْمَ البروفة الرئيسية استعداداً لمواجهة حي العرب
* سيرجيو فابرياس يشيد بإمكانيات الثلاثي (الثعلب وولاء الدين ومؤيد)
* أبوكلابيش: الفاتح سيقود الهلال حتي موعد التعاقد مع البرازيلي
* أبوكلابيش: سنعتمد على التقرير الفني في التسجيلات المقبلة
* ابوكلابيش: خالد بخيت يتحمل تراجع نتائج
* البلدوزر يغيب ثلاث مباريات رسمية في الدوري الممتاز
* حي العرب يهزم الامل ويتقدم نحو المنطقة الدافئة بالدوري الممتاز
* معتمد عطبرة: كنت واثقاً من صعود أهلي مروي للممتاز
* محسن سيد: التبديلات ساهمت في فوز ودهاشم على النضال
* مريخ كوستي يهزم التريعة بثنائية
* المهندس يطالب نجوم المريخ بعدم التهاون أمام حي الوادي
* وزارة الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم تنظم بطولة الجاليات الرياضية
* عطبرة تُكرم رئيس ة إتحاد الكرة الجديد أبوالقاسم العوض
* جمال أبوعنجة يفاجيء مريخ الثغر ويتعاقد مع هلال دنقلا
* همام: هلال الحصاحيصا بطلاً للدوري
* جماهير المناقل تعتدي على محترف المريخ بـ(حجر)

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة يتجاهل مازدا ويستدعي برهان ومحسن للاشراف على تدريبات الصقور

استدعى الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم الكابتن برهان تيه مدرب المنتخب الوطني ومساعده محسن سيد للاشراف على تحضيرات صقور الجديان لنهائيات أمم أفريقيا للمحليين، وبطولة سيكافاـ وتجاهل استدعاء الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا المدير الفني للمنتخب والذي وقف خلف انجاز تأهل المنتخب الى نهائيات الشان، وادخل اتحاد الكرة برهان ومحسن في حرج بالغ مع مازدا الذي يرجع اليه الفضل في استدعاء الثنائي للانضمام للجهاز الفني للمنتخب الوطني، غير ان برهان ومحسن سجلا زيارة لمازدا لشرح الموقف، لكن الأخير طلب منهما الإشراف الفوري وبلا تردد على المنتخب الوطني، وبذل اقصى جهد ممكن من اجل منتخب الوطني، وعدم الاهتمام بموقفه، ووعدهما بتقديم الدعم والمشورة حتى يحققا النجاح المطلوب مع صقور الجديان، وسيجتمع برهان تيه ومحسن سيد اليوم مع الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس اتحاد الكرة, والسلطان حسن برقو المشرف على المنتخبات الوطنية من اجل وضع النقاط على الحروف بخصوص تحضيرات صقور الجديان في المرحلة المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عشرة لاعبين من المريخ في القائمة
اطهر وأبوعاقلة يحفظان ماء وجه الهلال في قائمة صقور الجديان

سيطرت المواهب الشابة بالفرقة الحمراء على قائمة المنتخب الوطني بصورة غير مسبوقة بعد ان وقع الاختيار على عشرة لاعبين من المريخ مقابل لاعبين فقط من الهلال، وسيتم اليوم الإعلان الرسمي عن قائمة صقور الجديان والتي تضم عشرة لاعبين من المريخ وهم منجد النيل، صلاح نمر، احمد آدم، التش، التكت، السماني الصاوي، محمد عبد الرحمن، بكري المدينة، رمضان عجب، وخالد النعسان حال تأكد الجهاز الفني من سلامته وامكانية الاستفادة منه في التحديات التي تنتظر صقور الجديان، وبالمقابل وفي ظل التراجع المخيف في مستوى الهلال لم يتم اختيار اكثر من لاعبين، اللافت ان من بينهما اطهر الطاهر الذي ظل حبيساً لمقاعد البدلاء بناديه الى جانب ابو عاقلة.

\\\\\\\\\\\

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تضارب خطير في تقرير حكم ومراقب مباراة الميرغني وود هاشم


دخلت اللجنة المنظمة بالاتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم في تجربة صعبة قبل الفصل في احداث مباراة الميرغني كسلا وود  هاشم سنار بسبب التضارب الكبير الذي حدث في تقريري الحكم والمراقب، ففي  الوقت الذي اشار فيه تقرير حكم المباراة الى ان جماهير الميرغني هي التي  تسببت في الاحداث واطلاق البمبان، اشار مراقب المباراة في تقريره الى ان  لاعبي ود هاشم لم يتأثروا بالبمبان، ودفعت هذه الخطوة اتحاد الكرة لعدم  الاعتماد على اي مراقب من نفس المنطقة التي تقام فيها المباراة من اجل  تحقيق العدالة والابتعاد عن التقارير المضللة التي تعتمد على العاطفة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مامادو يقتحم قائمة المريخ أمام الوادي ويعد بتقديم الأفضل أمام أصدقاء الأمس



دخل الإيفواري المجنس مامادو الأمين لاعب وسط المريخ خيارات المهندس محمد موسى المدير الفني للأحمر من أجل الدفع به منذ البداية في مباراة الفريق أمام حي الوادي عصر اليوم ضمن الجولة 31 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وكان مامادو جلس احتياطياً في المباريات الماضية ويرغب في اقتحام توليفة المريخ ومساعدة فريقه للتفوق على فريقه السابق حي الوادي وقيادته للحصول على النقاط الثلاث وتعزيز صدارته للمسابقة لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، يذكر أن مامادو انضم للمريخ على سبيل الإعارة من حي الوادي في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية الماضية حيث ستنتهي فترة الإعارة مع نهاية الشهر الحالي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللواء عامر عبد الرحمن  لا توجد قوة أي كان تسلب حق المريخ 

  اللواء عامر ليس هنالك قوة علي وجه الارض قادرة علي سلب 9 نقاط من المريخ  لقد ولي عهد المكاتب وكل من يعمل بالاتحاد يخضع لمراقبة دقيقة لبسنا  القومية ونزعنا الإنتماء ولكن من يعمل لإنتمائه الشخصي سيجدني فوق راسه"




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كتب الحبيب عصام باسطه

حقيقة خلاف البروف شداد والرجل القوي الدكتور عامر عبدالرحمن ...

الدكتور اللواء شرطة حقوقي عامر عبدالرحمن لمن لا يعرفون الرجل عن قرب هو علم من اعلام المريخ الاوفياء رجل هادئ الطباع وباسم المحيا إن أردت إستفزازه فأجعل خط سيرك بعيدا عن الحق عندها سترى عامر آخر غير الذي تعرفه ...

هذا الشاب الهادئ ترعرع في مدينة أركويت بنفس الحي الذي أسكنه منذ طفولتي لذا أعرف كل طبائعه الجذابة جدا وهو رجل يحب المريخ أينما حب ولكن في سياق جميل وبحكم نشأتي في اركويت قريبا من هذا الانسان وفور أن سمعت أن هنالك خلافات بينه وبين البروف شدادا ايقنت تماما أن لب الاختلاف يتعلق بالمريخ ولربما أراد شداد أن ينزل شئ لأرض الواقع يسئ للمريخ أنا اقول ( لربما ) ...

عامر عبدالرحمن ليس منزه من النقائص ولكن إختلافه مع شداد له ما قبله وما بعده ويجب أن يكون الصفوه في الميعاد فحقيقة ضياع البطولة من الهلال على ارض الملعب اصبح واقعا معاشا وتبقى فقط اللعب بحبال القانون وتكريسها للند اللدود حتى يتسنى له الفوز بالممتاز ...

هي إشارات أحببت ان اطلقها من الآن فليس من الضرورة أن يكون تحت الرماد رماد كما الثوب الجميل تلبسه وأنت رافع راسك في خيلاء وتكبر ولكن كل من تمر أمامه يضحك من رداءة الإختيار في سره ...

كل الود ...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المعز جباره (صبحي) يغادر قروب هلاريخ قبل قليل بعد أن سطر رساله و محاضرة مؤثره في عشق الهلال ابكتنا نحن المريخاب قبل الهلالاب"
طفح الكيل لايوجد هلال ولايحزنون ليس هنالك لاعب واحد بالهلال او اشباله  يستحق ان يرتدي هذا الشعار ادممتم قلوبنا حسبنا الله فيكم اخذوا هذا الهلال  هو حلالا عليكم اشعر باسي وعندما يداعبني احد المريخاب ويقول هلال شاش من  هي شاش الا يدرون من يعبثون بامة الهلال انا لنا صبرا وعقولا في جماجمنا عن  اي هلال تتحدثون عن هلال تنقا وجلال والجريف وطارق ؟
كان لهم رئيسا اسدا يمشي علي الارض معدما فقيرا وكنا ابناه كنا نبكي دما  لاننا وصلنا لنهاية افريقيا ولم نحرزها وقف وقتها وصفق لنا داخل استاد  الهلال ونحن في غرفة اللعيبة والوداد يحتفل صفق لنا ونحن فاشلون فاحتضناه  كالاب الحنون كان لاعبون المريخ يساندونا علي الخط يومها ويهتفون لنا هل  هنالك احد من لعيبة الهلال يقدر علي عناق الكاردينال بفرحة او حزنا دون ان  يتافف لاتساخ بدلته هل يسمح ذلك المسخ الاضحوكة بان يقف لاعبين المريخ علي  الخط يساندون الهلال باي نهائي خذوه فاولله لقد مرضت انفسنا واصبحت قلوبنا  تدمي من سؤ الحال الهلال الذي كانت ترتعب القارة باسمه اصبح كالقطة بين  الاسود يعبثونها اينما شاؤ واين ما شاؤ لقد دخلت معكم لهذا القروب هلاريخ  لاجد فيكم ملجاء لما يعتريني عن اي هلال تتحدثون انه العلال علة ومسخا مشوه  بما اعتراه الزمان اعزروني اخوتي وكباتني والله اكتب لكم وابكي كما تبكي  المراءة لموت ابنها بيديها وهي عاجزة عن فعل اي شئيا له منكم من زاملت  ومنكم من دربت ومنكم من يعلم مدي عشقي لهذا الهلال ذلك الهلال الذي مات ابي  صبحا وكنت العب وابكي ابي داخل ارضية الميدان فذلك الهلال ابي وامي منه  نهلنا الادب واسمي معاني الاحترام ذلك الهلال الذي علمنا مامعني ان تحترم  المريخي والتحريري والتاجي والاميري كنا سفراء له داخل الميدان وخارجه ذلك  هو الهلال هو هلال الامة وما اراه الان علال الغمة ابارك للمريخ دوري هذا  العام وابارك له الكاس مقدما وانصحه نصيحة محبا وعاشق لاخيه المريخي اياكم  واياكم واياكم ان تفرطو في محمد موسي وتلك الكوكبة اصبروا عليها وصابرو  حتما سياتي يوما يفشلون فيه وقتها عانقوهم فوالله لن ينسوها لكم ابدا  ماحييوا واخر نصحي لهم ان لاتسمحوا لاي مسخا دخيلا ان يتربع عليكم كما  فعلنا افهموها من بدائر اولان حدوثها وان لن يكن العام المقبل فبعده  افريقيا ستدرك مجهودكم حافظو بانجزتكم علي ابنائكم اياكم وسؤ اللفظ فانه  يقهر القلب ويبدد المحبة وابارك للخرطوم ادائه لهذا العام ولاهلي شندي واشد  علي يد برهان اخي فلقد انجز للاهلي عطبرة فريقا سيزاحم عليه كثيرا وكذلك  الامل فلقد بداء في السير علي الطريق الصحيح والاهلي مدني اقول قلبي معك  ومع السوكرتا استفيقوا فلا طعم للدوري بدونكم واهلي الخرطوم اقول انتم علي  الدرب سائرون ولي وللاهلة اقول لا تستكتو عن اصول حقوقكم في ناديكم ابدا  فوالله من بعد لقائي الازاعي اعلم اشيئا ان عرفها العامة لجنت وهامت علي  عقولها ادركوا هلالكم فهو يباع فيه ويشتري ولخالد اخي اقول هاردلك اعذرك  تماما فانت لم تكن تدرب لعيبة الهلال ابدا انت كنت تنفخ في اناء مخروم ان  صببت الماء فيه ينفذ ولا يستقيم فيه ولذلك النجم الوحيد المتبقي اقول له  اذهب للمريخ فستجد تلك الموهبة ماتستحق وسييستفيد منك الوطن وستزامل لاعبين  في مثل سنك انقياء السريرة يلعبون الكرة الجميلة ولايعجزونك بعند داخل  الملعب بامر فاعل وفي غرفة الملابس يعتزرون اذهب يابني ولا تهتم وعد لنا  يوم ان نسترد الهلال وانه يوما لاراه بعيد اخوتي انا ساغادر لاني صحيا  اصبحت اهذي بداء نمتلكه نحن ونحن فقط من كنا يوما نلعب للهلال سامحوني  واعزروني اخوتي وسلاما ليوم اللقية علي الارض او يوم يبعثون ويحيا الهلال  والله يحي الهلال ويبقي الهلال ببقاء الذكري وتبقي الذكري علي صدري في  الشعار لبستها ولعبت بها لم اتغني بها دافعت عنها يافعا وصبيا الي ان ادمت  قلبي .الله الوطن الهلال .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد موسى :نتعامل مع جميع المنافسين باحترام وسنجتاز كل المصاعب في لقاء اليوم

أكد الكابتن محمد موسى مدرب المريخ جاهزية الفرقة الحمراء التحدي الكبير الذي ينتظر الفريق في لقاء اليوم.
واكد المهندس قدرة فريقه في التغلب على كل المصاعب المتوقعة في مباراة اليوم مشيرا أن المريخ وبفضل الروح العالية استطاع أن يتجاوز العديد من المطبات .
مؤكدا أن المريخ في نيالا الان من أجل القتال والعودة بالنقاط الست وانجازات اخر المهام الولائية بنجاح.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاجتماع التقليدي لمباراة المريخ وحي الوادي نيالا اليوم

يعقد في الحادية عشر والنصف صباح اليوم الاجتماع التقليدي لمباراة المريخ وحي الوادي نيالا المقرر لها عصر اليوم وذلك بمقر الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بنيالا. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد ينفي تحويل مباراة المريخ والنمور في الكأس الى الخرطوم

نفى الفاتح باني أن يكون اتحاده قد حول مباراة المريخ واهلي شندي في نصف نهائي كأس السودان لتقام بالخرطوم بدلا عن شندي مبينا أن تحويل المباراة الخرطوم كان مجرد اقتراح من اللجنة المنظمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اسد : المريخ لا يخشى أحدا

أكد علي اسد عضو مجلس المريخ أن فريقه جاهز لمباراة اليوم أمام حي الوادي نيالا مبينا أنهم جاءوا إلى نيالا لأجل حصد النقاط كاملة في لقائي الوادي والمريخ .
وقطع عضو المجلس الاحمر بان المريخ لا يخشى أحدا ولن نجامل في حقوق النادي .
واضاف( نطالب بتحكيم عادل ونزيه يعطي كل فريق حقه ).


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الوالي الإنسان يتكفل بعلاج كابتن (وهبة) كاملا .. أسرة (وهبة) وقدامى لاعبي المريخ تشكره على موقفه النبيلة والإنسانية خاص : موقع المريخ اليوم
 متابعة : أحمد دراج
  (موقع المريخ اليوم) تابع معاناة كابتن المريخ ولاعبه الأسبق (عبدالوهاب  عبد الله خير السيد) المعروف (بوهبة) والذي يرقد طريح الفراش بسبب (ذبحة  صدرية) ويتم علاجه بالعناية المركزة بمستشفي الشعب الخرطوم.
 حيث  تناقلت الميديا المريخية خبر كابتن وهبة على نطاق واسع خلال اليومين  الماضيين حتى وصل الخبر للرجل المحبوب الإنسان (جمال الوالي) وعلى الفور  إتصل بشقيق الكابتن وهبة والذي يرافقه بالمستشفى (عبد السلام) وإستفسره من  حالته وتكاليف العملية والعلاج وعلى الفور تكفل بإجراءات العملية البالغة  (32.000) ألف جنيه مع العلاج وسيتم إجراء العملية بمستشفى الزيتونة بعد  تكملة الإجراءات وإجراء بعد الفحوصات اللازمة خلال اليوم أو غدا الثلاثاء. 
  ومن جهة أخرى توجهت أسرة اللاعب وأصدقاؤه بالشكر والإشادة لجمال الوالي  على ماقدمه تجاه كابتن وهبة وتمنوا له دوام التوفيق والصحة والعافية وأن  يكون في ميزان حسناته. 
 وكذلك تقدم تجمع قدامى لاعبي المريخ ممثل في  الكابتن حاتم محمد أحمد رئيس تجمع قدامى لاعبين المريخ وكابتن مجدي أشانتي  مقرر تجمع قدامى لاعبي المريخ بالشكر الجزيل للرجل الإنسان على مبادرته  الإنسانية ووقفته المستمرة مع كل مجتمع المريخ ومع تجمع قدامى لاعبي المريخ  في مثل هكذا مواقف.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطاع المراحل السنيه بنادي المريخ.
‏
*يؤدي شباب المريخ ظهر اليوم تدريبهم الختامي استعدادآ لمقابلة فريق الموردة الام درماني في الجولة الثانية للمرحلة الاخيرة لدوري شباب ولاية الخرطوم.

*وسيكون التمرين بملعب إكاديمية القادة والاركان .

*وسيركز من خلالة الجهاز الفني علي الترتيب للمواجهة المقبلة واصلاح اخطاء المواجهات السابقة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأحمر يستهدف الابتعاد بالصدارة.. المريخ يتحدى حي الوادي بحثاً عن نقاط غالية في الممتاز عصر اليوم


الخرطوم – حافظ محمد أحمد
يحل المريخ ضيفا ثقيلا على حي الوادي عصر اليوم على ملعب مدينة نيالا لحساب الجولة الثانية عشرة مكن مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، في مباراة لتأكيد الصدارة والزعامة والتربع على عرش الدوري واتساع فارق النقاط مع الغريم التقليدي الهلال، الذي يجلس في المركز الثاني بعد أن سلم الفرقة الحمراء الصدارة على طبق من ذهب بعد سلسلة تعادلات مؤخرا، وجاءت استعدادات المريخ متوافقة تماما مع صعوبة المرحلة وضغط المباريات وأدى الفريق أكثر من تدريب عقب المباراة أمام تريعة البجا واختتم تحضيراته بالخرطوم بمران صباح أمس، ويأمل أبناء القلعة الحمراء مواصلة الانتصارات في المسابقة والابتعاد أكثر بالصدارة بعد أن وصل الفريق للنقاطة 66 .
فيما سيكون حي الوادي صاحب الأرض على موعد مع تقدم طفيف يتجاوز به النقاطة 40 وتجاوز نقاطه الحالية 39 من أجل إيجاد موطئ قدم في سباق التنافس على مقعد التمثيل الأفريقي.
التشكيلة الشابة حاضرة
ويرتكز مدرب المريخ محمد موسى على فرقة شابة قدمت عروضا ساحرة في الفترة الأخيرة وحققت انتصارات متتالية وتجاوزت صعوبات كبيرة حتى وصلت للصدارة بجدارة ودفع هندسة بمجموعة من اللاعبين الشباب وحافظ على انسجام فرقته دون أن يحدث تغييرات إلا في حدود طفيفة وسيدفع بجمال سالم في حراسة المرمى، صلاح نمر، باسكال، أحمد آدم والتاج إبراهيم في خط الدفاع، أمير كمال، محمد هاشم التكت ورمضان عجب في خط الوسط، بكري المدينة ومحمد عبد الرحمن في المقدمة الهجومية، ويملك المهندس خيارات متميزة على مقاعد البدلاء في وجود منجد النيل الذي تلقى دفعة معنوية هائلة مؤخرا بانضمامه لتشكيلة صقور الجديان للمرة الأولى، ويجلس على مقاعد البدلاء علي جعفر، مامادو الأمين، إبراهيم جعفر، كليتشي أوسنوا وخالد النعسان بجانب علاء الدين يوسف.
اختبار أقرب للسهل لدفاع المريخ أمام خط هجوم الوادي
تمسك المريخ بأفضلية خط دفاعه وحافظ على تميزه التام ليكون على بعد خطوات من تحقيق رقم قياسي بعد أن اهتزت شباك الفريق بثلاثة عشرة هدفا في 28 مباراة بنسبة غاية في التميز 0.4 هدفا في المباراة الواحدة واحتفظ المريخ بشباكه نظيفة في 19 مباراة في الممتاز هذا الموسم، وسيكون نمر ورفاقه أمام اختبار ليس بالعسير أمام خط هجوم الوادي الذي لا يعد قويا كفاية على الرغم من الترتيب الجيد للفريق إذ أحرز 24 هدفا في 28 مباراة بمعدل 0.8 هدفا في المباراة أقل من الهدف الواحد، وهو ما يعني أن الفريق يعاني من الوصول للشباك في مبارياته في الدوري الممتاز ما يسهل من مهمة دفاع المريخ الصلب والمتماسك .
* مهة عسيرة تنتظر خط دفاع أبناء نيالا أمام خط الهجوم المريخي
على النقيض من الصعوبات التي ستواجه خط هجوم حي الوادي في مواجهة خط دفاع المريخ الشرس سيكون دفاع أبناء نيالا أمام اختبار حقيقي وجدي في مواجهة مقدمة هجومية مرعبة عملت بكفاءة تامة سيما في الفترة الأخيرة وأحرز مهاجمو المريخ 53 هدفا في 28 مباراة بنسبة 1.9 في المباراة الواحدة واقترب العقرب ورفاقه من الهدفين في المباراة الواحدة، فيما لا يعد خط دفاع الوادي قويا كفاية ليصمد أمام الإعصار الهجومي للفرقة الحمراء بعد أن استقبلت شباك الفريق 25 هدفا في 28 مباراة بمعدل 1.3 في المباراة الواحدة بمعني أن شباك الفريق استقبلت هدفا في كل مباراة، وهو ما يزيد من صعوبة مهمة مدافعي الوادي أمام خط هجوم لا يكتفي بهدف أو اثنين في المباراة ولم يعرف الصيام إلا في مباريات معدودة للغاية جلها في بواكير المسابقة.
كالعادة المريخ يكسب دائما المباراة التاريخية
لم يختلف حال حي الوادي عن بقية أندية الدوري الممتاز الصاعدة باستثناء الشرطة القضارف التي عدل الأحمر الوضع سريعا أمامها وكسب جولة الإياب وخسر حي الوادي مباراته التأريخية الأولي أمام أصحاب القمصان الحمراء بهدف المدافع صلاح نمر، لتكون مباراة اليوم هي الثانية بين الفريقين والأولى على ملعب الوادي في مدينة نيالا، ويأمل الأحمر تكرار فوزه بينما يرغب حي الوادي في تعديل الكفة في انتظار بقية مباريات الموسم المقبل ولن يكون التعادل جيدا في مصلحة المريخ بينما سيكون جيدا للغاية بالنسبة لأصحاب الأرض. مباراة اليوم هي الثانية بين الفريقين والرغبة كبيرة لكلا الفريقين في تحقيق الفوز فيها والظفر بنقاطها .
* دوافع كبيرة للمريخ للظفر بنقاط حي الوادي
يعد الفوز هدفا أساسيا للمريخ ومضيفه حي الوادي وإن اختلفت الدوافع ويرغب أبناء القلعة الحمراء مواصلة الانتصارات والابتعاد أكثر في صدارة المسابقة بعد الهدايا القيمة التي قدمها لهم الغريم التقلدي الهلال بتعادلاته في مبارياته الثلاث، وحال حقق الأحمر الفوز فإنه سيبتعد في الصدارة بفارق 5 نقاط كاملة على أقرب الملاحقين، لذلك سيعمل هندسة على الاستماتة وتحقيق فوز مهم للغاية، وعلى الجانب الآخر تبدو دوفاع أصحاب الأرض ضعيفة نوعا ما قياسا بوجود الفريق في منطقة بعيدة عن الهبوط وأمن أبناء نيالا موقفهم تماما ووصلوا للنقطة 39 ليكونوا في مأمن تام من العودة لدوري الأولي بنيالا أو حتى اللعب في السنترليق، ولا يملك حي الوادي حظوظا وافرة في الظفر ببطاقة التمثيل الأفريقي لكون فارق النقاط الذي يفصله عن الأهلي رابع الترتيب يصل إلى 9 نقاط كاملة ومع دخول المنافسة أمتارها الأخيرة تبدو مهمة الوادي عسيرة للغاية على الرغم من أنها على الورق ممكنة، ليكون الدافع الأكبر للفريق الخروج بنتيجة جيدة أمام المريخ المتصدر.
* الغربال يتلقى مساعدات قيمة من زملائه والمنافسين
ستكون دوافع نجوم المريخ كبيرة للفوز بمباراة اليوم والظفر بنقاطها كاملة، وستكون هناك تحديات خاصة لبعض من نجوم الفريق وبعيدا عن رغبته في قيادة فريقه لفوز جديد والابتعاد بالصدارة سيكون محمد عبد الرحمن أمام تحد خاص لإنتزاع لقب الهداف وتعويض فارق الهدف مع محمد موسى مهاجم الهلال، ولا يفصل الغربال عن متصدر اللائحة سوي هدف وحيد سيكون قابلا للتعديل قياسا بما يقدمه النجم الشاب من مستويات مبهرة مؤخرا، ولم يتوقف اللاعب عن إحراز الأهداف ليصل إلى الهدف 15، ويجد الغربال مساعدة كبيرا وتعاونا غير محدود من زملائه ويتلقى هداياهم بأريحية كبيرة ويصل دائما للشباك وبجانب مساعدات زملائه يتلقي ميدو هدايا من المنافسين بعد أن أقصي منافسه الأول محمد موسى بالبطاقة الحمراء في مباراة فريقه أمام هلال الأبيض لتطول فترة غيابه وتصل إلى 5 مباريات كاملة لكونه تعرض للإيقاف للمرة الثالثة هذا الموسم ليغيب عن ثلاث مباريات وسيمضي اللاعب عقوبة إضافية مباراتين لكونه أقصي بالبطاقة الحمراء مباشرة لتصل فترة غيابه خمس مباريات وهو ما يفسح المجال للغربال ليبتعد في صدارة الهدافين حال واصل على النسق الذي سار عليه مؤخرا .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوقوف مع الرئيس المنتخب آدم سوداكال

بقلم المحامي الصحفي ابراهيم مصطفي

كيف تقف جماهير مع رئيسها الشرعي؟
ماهو دور مجلس الشوري؟
ماهو دور أقطاب وإداري المريخ علي مر الازمان؟
دور المرأه ؟
بدا ولأنني عاصرت جماهير المريخ وكل تنظيماتها الجماهيرية أو واتمني
ان تعقد جماهير المريخ عامه في الخرطوم وكل الولايات للوقوف مع رئيسها المنتخب السيد آدم سوداكال رجل الأعمال والمال
معبره وموازره من أجل تعيينه رئيسا للمريخ
وإرسال رسائل للمفوض والوزاره وان دعا الأمر الي رئاسه الجمهوريه
كيف يتأخر المفوض في قضيه انصرافيه باهته
وان هذا الرجل أشرف وانزه رجل
كيف لا وهو لم يدان في قضيه
تمس الشرف والأمانه الي الان
ورئيس المريخ برى بري
فالي جماهير المريخ قاطبه
تجمع روابط المريخ
التعبئة المريخيه
المريخ يسع الجميع
تجمع روابط شرق النيل
الاولتراسات الاربع
تجمع روابط امدرمان
تجمع روابط الخرطوم
تجمع روابط بحري
روابط ومناديب الولايات
المرأه المريخية
وكل جماهير المريخ

ارجو منكم عقد لقاء جامع بدار النادي أو الاستاد  للتفاكر حول هذه القضية التي المتنا كثيرا وإرسال صوتنا بصوره حضاريه  وراقيه وإرسال رسالات مكتوبه بالقلم ومختومه الي كل جهات الاختصاص بإصدار امرا علي الفور بتعيين الرئيس آدم سودا كال رئيسا المريخ علي وجه السرعه ولا نقبل بأي امرا غير ذلك واحترامنا الكامل لكل جهات الاختصاص لتنفيذ رغبه جمهور المريخ الكبير .
والله من وراء القصد

اخوكم المحامي الصحفي
ابراهيم مصطفي
ت ٠٩٢٢٩٢٣٨٠٨

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطاع المراحل السنيه بنادي المريخ.
‏
*يخوض شباب المريخ مباراتة الدورية الثانية في المرحلة الاخيرة لدوري شباب ولاية الخرطوم ضد فريق شباب الموردة الام درماني .

*يوم الاربعاء 8/11/2017

*بملعب دار الرياضة بام درمان .

*في تمام الساعة 6:30مساءآ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني


قبل قليل | نهاية الاجتماع التقليدي للمباراة
الوادي نيالا × المريخ
انطلاق المباراة ٣:٤٥ دقيقة ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الممتاز حتى الان



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التشكيلة الشابة حاضرة

يرتكز مدرب المريخ محمد موسى على فرقة شابة قدمت عروضا ساحرة في الفترة الأخيرة وحققت انتصارات متتالية وتجاوزت صعوبات كبيرة حتى وصلت للصدارة بجدارة ودفع هندسة بمجموعة من اللاعبين الشباب وحافظ على انسجام فرقته دون أن يحدث تغييرات إلا في حدود طفيفة وسيدفع بجمال سالم في حراسة المرمى، صلاح نمر، باسكال، أحمد آدم والتاج إبراهيم في خط الدفاع، أمير كمال، محمد هاشم التكت ورمضان عجب في خط الوسط، بكري المدينة ومحمد عبد الرحمن في المقدمة الهجومية، ويملك المهندس خيارات متميزة على مقاعد البدلاء في وجود منجد النيل الذ تلقى دفعة معنوية مؤخرا بانضمامه لتشكيلة صقور الجديان للمرة الأولى، ويجلس على مقاعد البدلاء علي جعفر، مامادو الأمين، إبراهيم جعفر، كليتشي أوسنوا وخالد النعسان بجانب علاء الدين يوسف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبوكلابيش:  خالد بخيت يتحمل تراجع نتائج الأزرق الأخيرة والبلدوزر يستحق العقاب

حمّل سيف الدين مكي الطاهر (أبوكلابيش) عضو مجلس إدارة نادي الهلال الكابتن خالد بخيت المدرب السابق للأزرق مسئولية تراجع الفريق في الفترة الأخيرة والتعادلات الثلاث أمام الأمل وأهلي الخرطوم والهلال وقال أبوكلابيش في تصريحات لإذاعة هوى السودان أن خالد بخيت فشل في إيجاد حلول ناجعة تجعل الفريق يقدم نفسه في المباريات الأخيرة بعد أن تراجع أداء الفريق بشكل غريب في الفترة الأخيرة، وذكر أبوكلابيش أن الهلال لم يقدم ما يشفع له أمام هلال التبلدي أمس مبيناً أن التعادل يبدو نتيجة جيدة للفريق، وقال أبوكلابيش أن خالد بخيت استعان بلاعبين ابتعدوا لفترات طويلة عن المشاركة مع الفريق ودفع بهم في مباراة كبيرة أمام فريق كبير هو هلال الأبيض ولذلك لم يستطيعوا أن يقدموا أفضل ما عندهم في المباراة بسبب ابتعادهم الطويل عن المشاركة مع الفريق، ووجّه أبوكلابيش انتقادات لاذعة لمهاجم الفريق محمد موسى مبيناً أنه أتى بتصرف غير لائق لينال على إثره البطاقة الحمراء وبالتالي فقدان الفريق لمجهوداته لفترة ليست بالقليلة من زمن المباراة مشيراً إلى أن مجلس الإدارة سيصدر قراره تجاه محمد موسى على تصرفه غير اللائق باعتدائه بدون كرة على لاعب هلال التبلدي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تألق جماعي في المران الختامي للأحمر وهتاف خاص للثلاثي

أدى المريخ مرانه الختامي في الرابعة إلا ربعاً من عصر أمس بمشاركة 21 لاعباً هم الذين رافقوا البعثة إلى نيالا فيما تخلف الثلاثي صالح العجب والسماني الصاوي وبرنس عطبرة، وأدى اللاعبون مراناً خفيفاً حرصوا من خلاله على تحسس أرضية الملعب، واشتمل المران على تدريبات الإحماء والجري حول الملعب وقسّم الجهاز الفني اللاعبين لمجموعتين حيث اعتمدت كل مجموعة على تمارين اللعب الضاغط واللعب من لمسة واحدة،

حرصت أعداد كبيرة من جماهير المريخ بنيالا على متابعة المران الختامي للأحمر عصر أمس من ملعب المدينة وهتفت للاعبين كثيراً خاصة الثلاثي محمد عبدالرحمن وبكري المدينة ومحمد حامد التش فيما حرصت الجماهير على التقاط الصور التذكارية مع لاعبي المريخ خاصة الثنائي الغربال والتش واللذين كانا صاحبي النصيب الأكبر من التقاط الصور معهما من قبل الجماهير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفكرة المباراة و تشكيلة المريخ

المريخ العاصمي â‌Œحي الوادي
المناسبة الجولة :12من مسابقة الممتاز
الملعب : استاد نيالا
الزمان : 45 :3(التوقيت الجديد)
القناة الناقلة : الملاعب الرياضية
مدرب المريخ :الوطني محمد موسى
مدرب حي الوادي : الأجنبي عزيز ادو
موقف المريخ في البطولة : المركز الأول
موقف حي الوادي في البطولة : المركز التاسع

تشكيلة المريخ :
جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى
صلاح نمر وباسكال وأحمد ادم والتاج (خط الدفاع)
امير كمال والتكت والتش ورمضان (خط الوسط)
بكري المدينة والغربال(مقدمة هجومية)

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* *المريخ مهدد بفقدان 6نقاط من الدوري الممتاز*
*المصدر*
الاعلامي شمس الدين الامين

وصل للاتحاد السوداني قرار قبل قليل يفيد بان المريخ مهدد بفقدان 9نقاط من الدوري الممتاز في حال لم يقم نادي المريخ بسداد اموال ومستحقات اللاعب وارغو في خلال 72 ساعه

علما بان مجلس المريخ الحالي كان قد اعلن سابقا انه سدد رسوم ومستحقات الاعب وارغو...

ومعلوم بان مجلس المريخ السابق قد ترك اموال ومستحقات وارغو 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طارق المعتصم لديربي : اكملنا الإجراءات وغدا تحويل مبلغ وارغو !!!

طمأن الأمين العام للمريخ طارق سيد المعتصم جمهور ناديه بشأن مستحقات وارغو التي لم يلتزم المريخ بسدادها في المهلة الممنوحة له حسب تسوية سابقة ، وأوضح المعتصم لديربي سبورت انهم استلموا اليوم تصديق بنك السودان المركزي لتحويل المبلغ بالدولار وسيقوم غدا بتحويلها للوكيل أبوبكر مصطفى الذي سيقوم بتحويلها لوكيل اللاعب وارغو ، وأكد طارق ان الإجراءات المالية في التحويلات الخارجية بالعملة الحرة تسببت في تاخيرهم . يذكر أن الفيفا هدد اليوم بخصم ثلاث إلى ست نقاط منرصيد المريخ بالدوري الممتاز مالم يسدد المبلغ خلال 48 ساعة القادمة لانتهاء المهلة الممنوحة للأحمر للسداد .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كالعادة المريخ يكسب دائما المباراة التاريخية

لم يختلف حال حي الوادي عن بقية أندية الدوري الممتاز الصاعدة باستثناء الشرطة القضارف التي عدل الأحمر الوضع سريعا أمامها وكسب جولة الإياب وخسر حي الوادي مباراته التأريخية الأولي أمام أصحاب القمصان الحمراء بهدف المدافع صلاح نمر، لتكون مباراة اليوم هي الثانية بين الفريقين والأولى على ملعب الوادي في مدينة نيالا، ويأمل الأحمر تكرار فوزه بينما يرغب حي الوادي في تعديل الكفة في انتظار بقية مباريات الموسم المقبل ولن يكون التعادل جيدا في مصلحة المريخ بينما سيكون جيدا للغاية لأصحاب الأرض. مباراة اليوم هي الثانية بين الفريقين والرغبة كبيرة لكلا الفريقين في تحقيق الفوز فيها والظفر بنقاطها .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السماني يواصل التأهيل بعفراء

واصل السماني الصاوي متوسط ميدان الفرقة الحمراء اجراء تمارين الصالة وذلك بالصالة الرياضية بعفراء .
ومنح الجهاز الطبي نجم الفريق برنامجا تاهيليا جديدا بعد أن كان قد انتها من برنامج خاص نفذه في الفترة السابقة.
وينتظر أن يكمل اللاعب برنامج تاهيله نهاية الأسبوع الجاري.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**لجنة المسابقات...تؤجل البت في الشكاوى وتطلب مزيد من المعلومات*

 بعد اجتماعهــا نهار اليوم اجلت لجنة المسابقات البت في الشكاوي المقدمــة فــي بطولـــة الممتــاز 
 الي وقت اخر
  لطلب مزيد من المعلومات حتي يتحقق لها البت في الشكاوي العديدة المقدمة  والتي ابرز مافيها شكوي لاعب المريخ باسكال واوا​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​ وشكوي  حي الوادي نيالا في الطاهر سادومبا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جبرة: السوكرتا سيقاتل من أجل الحصول على نتيجة ايجابية أمام الهلال

عبّر الكابتن فاروق جبرة المدير الفني لحي العرب بورتسودان عن سعادته بالانتصارات والنتائج الايجابية التي حققها فريقه في الفترة الأخيرة وجعلته يتقدم أكثر نحو مناطق الوسط وقال جبرة إن حي العرب استطاع وبفضل مجهود اللاعبين وبوقفة جماهيره ومجلس الإدارة أن يستعيد سكة الانتصارات في الجولات الأخيرة والتقدم أكثر نحو من مناطق الوسط، لكن جبرة استبعد أن يكون فريقه قد أمّن موقفه تماماً من الهبوط مبيناً أن السوكرتا ينبغي أن يحقق الفوز في كل مبارياته المتبقية حتى يتمكن من الحصول على مركز جيد يليق باسمه الكبير في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وتحدث جبرة عن المباراة الصعبة التي تنتظر فريقه أمام الهلال يوم بعد غدٍ الأربعاء مبيناً أنهم يعلمون جيداً صعوبة المهمة لأنها تأتي أمام فريق محترم يخوض المباراة من أجل الصدارة ولكنهم في نفس الوقت يثقون في عناصرهم وفي قدرتهم على تقديم مستوى مميز أمام الهلال يؤهله للحصول على نتيجة ايجابية أمام الأزرق.

*

----------

